# girls kissing girls



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Game Master Near said:


> I personally think men have it harder when it comes to being judged. If you even hug another guy your instantly labeled as "Gay"


I can see where you're coming from but I'd say it could also be a little in your head paranoia. And letting other guys make you feel like that. IF you want to hug another guy then do it, if anyone says anything then tell them it takes bigger balls to a hug a guy than to tease someone for it.
Which brings us to another guy problem, the smart ass comments/teasing, it reeks of insecurity to me, yet it's considered fun? Should anyone have to prove they are this or that to avoid labelling? is there any other way? I guess most of the times the jokes are just that jokes and if you react to them seriously then people can then wonder. Is shrugging it off with a whatev good enough instead of making a joke in return?
hhmmm it all seems so unnecessary. :S


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Lady K said:


> As they say about everything, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Maybe that's why women kiss other women - they're just practicing. If they try to practice on men, they have practically have to put out or be called teases.


Not if you tell them before hand that it is just a practice.


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't consider someone bi-sexual until I know that they like/pursue sex and/or romantic relationships with either gender. Yes, I do find two girls making out hot and I don't mind hetero girls doing it for attention.


Also, pan-sexual would include animals and dead things. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

GTBean said:


> Also, pan-sexual would include animals and dead things. Just throwing that out there.


How do you figure that? *baffled*.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTBean said:


> Also, pan-sexual would include animals and dead things. Just throwing that out there.


A pansexual is someone who is sexually attracted to another adult human being regardless of biological sex or gender identity. Zoophilia and necrophilia are very different concepts entirely.


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> How do you figure that? *baffled*.


pan·sex·u·al (pān-sěk'shōō-əl) 
adj. Relating to, having, or open to sexual activity of many kinds.
n. A pansexual person.

Also, omnisexual. expressing or involving sexuality in many different forms or with a variety of sexual outlets. 


omni-
 
a combining form meaning “all,” used in the formation of compound words: omnifarious; omnipotence; omniscient.




Ergo, Pan-sexual equates to being sexual to everything.



edit for skycloud: I don't see a reference to humans in those definitions. Aside from the main subject of course.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

GTBean said:


> I don't see a reference to humans in those definitions. Aside from the main subject of course.


Assumption is the mother of all fuck ups. This is basically you trying to twist words to what counter? To try and make your self look 'all' knowing about something? All this makes you look is a complete idiot. And to conclude my post.....hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> Assumption is the mother of all fuck ups. This is basically you trying to twist words to what counter? To try and make your self look 'all' knowing about something? All this makes you look is a complete idiot. And to conclude my post.....hahahahahahahahahaha!


I'm not assuming anything and I'm not twisting anything. The meaning is in the words. What's foolish is thinking bisexual and pansexual have the same meaning.

here:

bi·sex·u·al
   /baɪˈsɛkʃuəl/ Show Spelled[bahy-sek-shoo-uhl] Show IPA
–adjective
a.
of both sexes.
b.
combining male and female organs in one individual; hermaphroditic.
2.
sexually responsive to both sexes; ambisexual.
–noun

4.
a person sexually responsive to both sexes; ambisexual.



Bisexual references "both sexes" and "male and female." Pansexual refers to a plethora of "sexual outlets." Those are textbook definitions.

I'm not all-knowing, I'm just educated. Even the prefix "pan" is a reference to "all." For example, take the religious/spiritual term Pantheistic, which means the belief that god is in and of everything. Everything. That's more than just humans. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Did anyone say bi and pan have the same meaning? pan- 'all' refers to the gender spectrum with in the context it implies, not ..lol....dead things and lol animals, weirdo. Stop making shit up it's embarrassing (for you....only).


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> Did anyone say bi and pan have the same meaning? pan- 'all' refers to the gender spectrum with in the context it implies, not ..lol....dead things and lol animals, weirdo. Stop making shit up it's embarrassing (for you....only).


I didn't make up the English language. You are the one misusing it. How many genders are there? Two? Right. So Bisexual cover all available genders. BI = 2. Genders: Male + Female = 2. So using Pansexual and saying it just covers "all genders" makes it different from Bisexual how?

I'm praying that you're just trolling me and you're not actually retarded.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

you people are ruining the point of this thread, what does it matter what the definition is? Why don't you both just remain on topic? 


When am I going to see some girls kissing girls? I think it is the only way we can find out more about this subject, and it is the reason why many of us visit this thread no?


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

My apologies. People propagating ignorance always frustrates me. 

Which is actually what this thread is about, so...



Kristina 23 said:


> this has been bothering me for a while because it makes it much harder on people who ARE bisexual. it makes for more stereotypes and way too many misconceptions of this sexual orientation.


Kristina, what are some examples of these misconceptions, and how do they make it (life, I'm assuming?) harder for actual bisexual people?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> you people are ruining the point of this thread, what does it matter what the definition is? Why don't you both just remain on topic?
> 
> 
> When am I going to see some girls kissing girls? I think it is the only way we can find out more about this subject, and it is the reason why many of us visit this thread no?


yeah he has the idea 





now kiss now go!


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

Misconceptions:

Straight Men:
We are easy
We will immediately agree to a threesome
We will never be happy with just one sex or the other

Lesbians:
We aren't really into women.
We are greedy.
We are like every other bimbo out there who claim to bisexual when all they do is kiss for attention.


These make my life harder because I'm always a little afraid to tell a person I'm dating that I AM bisexual. Males tend to get excited, females disappointed. They change with this knowledge. Because this has happened to me so many times, its hard to get close to someone. These reactions are very common and have an impact on us.


And btw, GTBean, your avatar really disturbs me. I had to cover it with my hand to read your post. lol I REALLY hate spiders.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

GTBean said:


> I didn't make up the English language. You are the one misusing it. How many genders are there? Two? Right. So Bisexual cover all available genders. BI = 2. Genders: Male + Female = 2. So using Pansexual and saying it just covers "all genders" makes it different from Bisexual how?
> 
> I'm praying that you're just trolling me and you're not actually retarded.


No no no you're an idiot here I'll explain why. Ok first sex - you have male, female and a third sex more commonly know an intersex. Gender is a spectrum it's a sliding scale that moves between masculine and feminine. It's what makes some females a little more 'butch' for the sake of the a better word and some men more 'fruity' for the sake of a better word. Pansexual attempts to remove the restricting binary point of view of bisexualism which is focused on strictly male or female. Pansexual is a more modern term that admits that there are people that don't fall strictly into the male and female and masculine and feminine categories. It's also there to help people state that they don't want sex or gender to be a focus of attraction but instead to have a focus on the actual person, regardless of their sex or gender. I'm sorry that in your sheltered life that you've met someone that is at a less common point on this gender spectrum. But it exists.
And I apologise to everyone who was enjoying this thread, I just have this burning desire to stand up for myself, I really thought it would of been quick and simple but this guy really is a complete 'tard that won't let go. So I've said all I can say if you don't get it by now mr bean then you never will and I'd just be smashing my head against a wall to continue. Have a nice life I'm off to see if it's possible to put you on ignore without having to resort to leaving this website.


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to apologize for the obvious offense and malice my comments have caused. As I was not attacking anyone in any way, merely pointing out the misuse of a well defined word. And Shannon's personal attacks only fueled my response.

I was unaware that there was a new age human sexual movement redefining the term pansexual. The first several dictionaries I leaped to described pansexual as coined in 1926 and meaning "having sexual relations with any THING." Which keeps true to every other use of the prefix "pan." It further fueled my point when I went and asked a dozen or so people "what does pansexual mean?" And ALL of them responded with "willing to have sex with anything?"

Apparently the gender revolution hasn't reached Florida in the US.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

My two cents on the difference between pan sexual and bisexual...I kinda do relate more to the idea of sex and gender roles no having to do with attraction - which seems more related to the idea of shannon seems to be suggesting about pansexuality. But maybe that's just over emphasizing the subtleties, because being attracted to both genders/sexes would sort've encompass a range of gender roles...But the bi-ness does hint, in my head, to a...polarization of qualities...But maybe I'm interpreting the terms wrong...

I find people attractive...not sexes...I think if I had a partner, and it turned them on to see me kiss another girl, I'd do it, their sexual stimulance would infect me...unless the girl I was kissing really wasn't my type, or I really wasn't into the situation...I don't know...Just pondering...


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

*One man's 2 Cents*

I can understand that there are some problems dealing with the whole "girls kissing girls" thing. And as a straight man who's observed from the outside I'd like to have my two cents here.

First thing's first, I find real life girls kissing girls as opposed to the lesbian porn versions entirely different. Porn glorifies it while if you're at a club having fun, you can kind of ignore girls kissing girls or shove it off to the "attention seeking/Drunk" crowd more than anything. I've only two or three times seen lesbian couples kiss (whatever orientation they were, they were dating). And it's a lot different as they are not usually doing it in public so much, mostly due to MN still being a pretty hardcore anti-gay state if you go anywhere outside of Minneapolis. I have not necessarily been turned on by the real life versions, mostly because as an emotional guy I see it one of two ways: they are doing it to get my attention or they are truly in love and should be congratulated for finding someone, regardless of their orientation/sex. And either way, I tend to keep my distance.

Also, on the Pan-Sexual thing, I totally understand what you mean. I'm not necessarily gay, but I have found a few very effeminate looking male friends of my friends, who are very interesting personality wise, as attractive, despite normally being opposed to being "gay". It basically just means, personality tends to matter a lot more.

In the end it's most likely something that needs to be better explained in schools, but as this country still has a large swathe of it, no matter how democrat they vote, that would never want for such sexual preference talk to take place in schools. Hell...there's still schools in my area of MN and elsewhere in the midwest that refuse because of religious reasons to have sex ed cover more than "you have a vagina, you have a penis, now don't have sex till you get married." It would be nice for people to become a bit more forward-thinking and allow for such things to happen, just to distill confusion in teens who may be bisexual but don't know, or pan-sexual, or whatever. The only disadvantage is perhaps due to teenagers being immature, they may not see the point and still misinterpret things.

Anyway that's what I have to say on the issue.


----------



## Spicy Obsession (Feb 15, 2010)

Heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual, pansexual, asexual--

Why bother labeling at all? You like who you like, and whoever has a problem with that can bugger off.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Spicy Obsession said:


> Heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual, pansexual, asexual--
> 
> Why bother labeling at all? You like who you like, and whoever has a problem with that can bugger off.


I know it may appear that some may go around with their sexuality printed across their shirts, or tattooed to their forehead. But rest assured, not the case. We were just ANALysing stuff, for a second, no crimes were committed. 
If there is one thing I really do hate and feel a need to express is.. whenever someone has a conversation about something related to labels someone always comes in and says "...wwaahhhhh why use labels waaaaahhhhh that's so ....ghey.... waaaahhhhhh waahhhhhhh get over it...waaaahhhh". Fuck off.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Dear Shannononline,

I haven't been on in a couple of days and was welcomed back with many posts on this thread. :shocked: Some were controversial and got me heated but following was your lovely name with a reaction i could not have written better myself. I love you. :mellow: seriously ur responses were perfect i loved it. i completely agree with you on all ur points. no i'm not just saying this to hit on you, :laughing: i really mean it. you know how to say what you want to get out and admire that SOO much. i can never word it correctly which is why i HATE argueing in forums because half the time my posts are getting picked apart and i'm repeatedly getting taken the wrong way and it just ends with me getting frusterated. i'm glad u were here to settle the dispute while i was gone. roud:

P.S.~ i wanna lick ur face. and maybe have 6 or so kids.
...ok NOW i'm hitting on you. :wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Not that it particularly matters, but I think the population of women who find it hot for men to kiss other men is higher than you might think.
> 
> Magical Love Gentleman, anyone?  Or more appropriately, Gravitation. ^.~


Unfortunately, that's very true.All the Left 4 Dead fanfiction pages have got loads of Ellis/Nick slash. And wierdly, the Avatar features a lot of ZukoXKatara, which is more popular than Ang/Katara.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm like most men. I find it hot when I see an attractive woman kissing another woman. But unless I see hand holding or something else to indicate romantic feelings for the person, I just assume that they're doing it because they are High, Drunk, Both, or just want some attention , or any combo of the three.



StephAnne04 said:


> Misconceptions:
> 
> Straight Men:
> We are easy
> ...


This to me is very sad. It seems tome that unless kids are taught things that are very different from what most cultures think (mostly western) and basically have a cultural revolution, this will probably continue. Sadly.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I've kissed too many straight girls....

I can really relate to the song mr. Brightside because of how these girls make me feel. They're rotten but at least I discovered how great the killers are because of these sluts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I've kissed too many straight girls....
> 
> I can really relate to the song mr. Brightside because of how these girls make me feel. They're rotten but at least I discovered how great the killers are because of these sluts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


caz im mr bright sideee NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

All women are bisexual, well actually all women are all-sexual, they aren't aroused by women or men, or horses or chocolate, it's everything, it's in the feminine nature (both in men and women) to be aroused by life. You have to understand what masculine and feminine means, what it really means, not just applied to humans, applied to universe. You have to pull them apart, because they aren't "types" : masculine is the observer in us, all of us, it's that which has never changed and will not change, it's that emptiness, that death, the Consciousness of everything, that is the masculine, everything else is the feminine, the color, the dance, the fullness of living, you body is the feminine, sex is the feminine, movement is feminine, the mind is the feminine, you have to really get the difference to truly understand why the feminine is all-sexual. I've heard a great saying : "your woman wants to be fu cked by Consciousness, but she will settle for you". It feel weird in a way to even try to explain all this, I see alot of people limiting sexuality to the sex act, or to kissing or to be sexually aroused by someone.
On a side note, I've noticed that the more the woman is more aware and accepting her bisexual nature (really spiritual evolved ones understand that is not just women or men) are more healthy, more feminine, have less issues about their own looks and more than others : not so envious on other women's beauty or their men.​


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

I kissed a pillow once... but wasn't really attracted to it.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> No no no you're an idiot here I'll explain why. Ok first sex - you have male, female and a third sex more commonly know an intersex. Gender is a spectrum it's a sliding scale that moves between masculine and feminine. It's what makes some females a little more 'butch' for the sake of the a better word and some men more 'fruity' for the sake of a better word. Pansexual attempts to remove the restricting binary point of view of bisexualism which is focused on strictly male or female. Pansexual is a more modern term that admits that there are people that don't fall strictly into the male and female and masculine and feminine categories. It's also there to help people state that they don't want sex or gender to be a focus of attraction but instead to have a focus on the actual person, regardless of their sex or gender. I'm sorry that in your sheltered life that you've met someone that is at a less common point on this gender spectrum. But it exists.
> And I apologise to everyone who was enjoying this thread, I just have this burning desire to stand up for myself, I really thought it would of been quick and simple but this guy really is a complete 'tard that won't let go. So I've said all I can say if you don't get it by now mr bean then you never will and I'd just be smashing my head against a wall to continue. Have a nice life I'm off to see if it's possible to put you on ignore without having to resort to leaving this website.


you know...after all this bitching you did maybe you should smash your head into a wall or leave this website...

all he did was logically dissect the word, finding what would be its real etymological definition if new agers had not given an already existing word with an already existing definition new connotations. 

you did not try and bridge the gap of ignorance both of you contributed to either, you insulted him, personally and i am surprised you didnt at least receive an infraction for it. calling him an idiot and a "tard". 

using the word "tard" completely negates any claim u may have had to being offended for his insensitive use of a word.

and another thing. i AM pan-sexual, in the REAL definition. i have used the peanut butter and puppy dog method and i just HOPE that you will judge me for this so you can prove your no more accepting than the people who discriminated against you for being bisexual.

and on topic, i dont find two girls kissing to be that sexy...or any1 kissing for that matter. attention whores make me sick.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*smashes head into wall* ..ow! ..................meh that wasn't so bad.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

She kissed a girl and she liked it~... but them bisexuals and lesbians burned her to the ground because she made a mockery of them.

:shocked:!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> All women are bisexual, well actually all women are all-sexual, they aren't aroused by women or men, or horses or chocolate, it's everything, it's in the feminine nature (both in men and women) to be aroused by life.​




I would say that most people are a little bisexual, not just women. Society expects women to be more sexually fluid, to be more open-minded about sex yet at the same time not being too "easy", lest they be seen as a whore or in some way unwomanly.​


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't see a load of women finding two men kissing each other hot (although there may well be).


*cough*
I'm one of those women.









Oh boy.... :blushed:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

It's stupid when people label girls that kissing girls as lesbians. It's just so... biassed. Same thing with the guys. Ok, it's weird when guys kissing guys... but it doesn't mean that they are gays! :crazy:
I'm not lesbian, although I've kissed girls... a lot of girls. Basically it's all about the game called "Truth or dare".. and I've also practised with my best friend.. I was 13 or something then :crazy:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

zezy said:


> It's stupid when people label girls that kissing girls as lesbians. It's just so... biassed. Same thing with the guys. Ok, it's weird when guys kissing guys... but it doesn't mean that they are gays! :crazy:
> I'm not lesbian, although I've kissed girls... a lot of girls. Basically it's all about the game called "Truth or dare".. and I've also practised with my best friend.. I was 13 or something then :crazy:


i totally agree. people don't always look at it from your end of the spectrum too. some people just _like_ kissing girls. not for attention or anything, they just like to. it's not fair for them either to be labeled as something they aren't.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You had me at girls kissing girls. :blushed:


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

im bi.
im aroused by girls.
people hate me for it. (;
its not very cool.:crying:
but it is who i am


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

*girls kissing girls

I lost interest after that sorry

totters of to naughty corner
*


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

zezy said:


> It's stupid when people label girls that kissing girls as lesbians. It's just so... biassed. Same thing with the guys. Ok, it's weird when guys kissing guys... but it doesn't mean that they are gays! :crazy:
> I'm not lesbian, although I've kissed girls... a lot of girls. Basically it's all about the game called "Truth or dare".. and I've also practised with my best friend.. I was 13 or something then :crazy:


*Ugh.....* :frustrating::dry:


----------

